# so my post was deleted!!!!!



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Why? Probably because the TT Shop is a sponsor!!!
.......Of course - It's about profits at the expense of service and having a voice. 
My original point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

What are you bashing yer gums about


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Errrrrr

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=700666


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Moved to TT shop section, not deleted.
Hoggy.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Moved to TT shop section, not deleted.
> Hoggy.


Why is that Hoggy?
The general populus of the forum don't deserve an opinion among all the hundreds of opinions that are expressed here?
It's actually over £12k that has been spent on my car in that place and they don't even bloody know it!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I didn't move it, but more likely that TT shop would see it as well as TTF members.
It was nothing to do with a Mk1 TT.
Do TT Shop have a Face Book page, as that certainly gets companys thinking & changing their attitude.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Delete


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I didn't move it, but more likely that TT shop would see it as well as TTF members.
> It was nothing to do with a Mk1 TT.
> Do TT Shop have a Face Book page, as that certainly gets companys thinking & changing their attitude.
> Hoggy.


But TTF menbers are excluded from viewing it now!!! 
Some opinions are more ok than others. I wasn't insulting - just informative about my experience - as I see it. 
But it had to go!
Enough said


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

It was nothing to do with a Mk1 TT.

This also has nothing to do with a TT and to all who view it, just seams to be a rant about who knows what and should also be moved.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I moved it to their forum all members can view and respond afaik. If not I'll move it to off topic as that thread and this is not mk1 related. I'm moving this to support


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I blame Jessica


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've just removed the swearing from it as it's not in the flame room - in accordance with site rules. Note that the TT shop also have standard moderator rights in their own sub forum.


----------

